# Help To Find This Stimsons



## Robes63 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi all

Im wondering if anyone here purchased one of these stimsons or the breeding pair from vixen (pure reptiles) in 2014 and is breedeing them now?
I had posted in the want to buy section but was hoping to get some help tracking them. I cant find ones with the same colouration and pattern anywhere. And really want a hatchling

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/pilbara-pinstripe-stimsons.213015/


----------



## nick_75 (Jun 23, 2017)

I would love to pick up a hatchling as well. I contacted Vixen not long after she moved to track down any of the breeding pairs she sold but got no response.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 23, 2017)

I occasionally see Stimson's that look very similar for sale in Western Australia.


----------



## Robes63 (Jun 24, 2017)

I found a breeder who has a clutch but not selling them unfortunately


----------



## nick_75 (Jun 24, 2017)

Robes63 said:


> I found a breeder who has a clutch but not selling them unfortunately


Did you ask the breeder if they would sell any future clutches?


----------



## nick_75 (Jun 24, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> I occasionally see Stimson's that look very similar for sale in Western Australia.


Hi Oshkii,
Can you remember who any of the breeders were or where you saw them?


----------



## Robes63 (Jun 25, 2017)

nick_75 said:


> Did you ask the breeder if they would sell any future clutches?


I did ask and he said he might. I think he's working on a breeding project with them. Hopefully to make them even more stunning.

He also said he's had a lot of interest so i think he will sell eventually.


----------

